# Need help...?



## Partha (Sep 28, 2009)

*Medicare is denying Albuterol J7620 given to patient in office as bundled. Other CPTs billed 99214, 94640 (intermittent positive pressure breathing) 

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 28, 2009)

You may be using the wrong code for the Albuterol.  I would double check what was given vs the code reported.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2009)

Medicare here in my state always bundle the albuteral with the IPPB treatment, stating that the treament is invalid without the drug.  Could be the issue here.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2009)

*Bundling*

Are you using the 25 mod on the E&M?


----------

